# Do y'all like my new signature?



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's very cute but annoyingly big. :smile:


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I agree with Nancy.


----------

